# Kojima gründet eigenes Studio und arbeitet an PS4-Exklusivtitel



## MichaelBonke (16. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kojima gründet eigenes Studio und arbeitet an PS4-Exklusivtitel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kojima gründet eigenes Studio und arbeitet an PS4-Exklusivtitel


----------



## RevolverOcelot (16. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt noch Guillermo del Toro und Norman Reedus ins Boot hollen und PT unter neuen Namen entwickeln. xD


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. Dezember 2015)

Das ist natürlich schade für die Xboxler, Nintendo Fans und Pc Spieler, dass Sony da wieder auf Einkaufstour war.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Dezember 2015)

Ob er ohne narzistische Skalventreiber im Nacken überhaupt noch arbeiten kann?


----------



## Bonkic (16. Dezember 2015)

ich hoffe man erfährt irgendwann mal, was da genau vorgefallen ist. 

und wow kann der house gut japanisch (hört sich zumindest für mich so an).


----------



## Kartamus (16. Dezember 2015)

Wenn dieser Exklusiv-Titel sich nach dem Logo richtet, wird es wohl etwas mit römischen Zenturios.


----------



## TheRealBlade (16. Dezember 2015)

hm heißt das man muss sich doch früher oder später eine PS 4 zulegen *seufz*


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. Dezember 2015)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> hm heißt das man muss sich doch früher oder später eine PS 4 zulegen *seufz*



Oder mach es wie ich, leih Dir einfach eine aus für bestimmte Spiele. Irgendein Freund hat doch sicher eine.


----------



## Xivanon (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann mir Vorstellen, dass dieses Video auch als Statement Richtung Konami gemeint war. Aber mal abgesehen davon bin ich auch sehr gespannt, was sich aus dieser Partnerschaft entwicklen wird.


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Dezember 2015)

Kann ja nur besser werden als das mieseste Spiel 2015 MGS V. 
Ich versteh echt nicht was diesen Typen zu einer Legende machen soll. Mein erstes Spiel von ihm war MGS V PP. 
Das war zugleich mein größter Fehlkauf 2015. Die feindlichen Basen mit nem Levelbaukasten zusammengesetzt. Immer die gleichen Elemente nur schnell unterschiedlich angeordnet. Die Missionen waren immer das Gleiche. Story hat mich auch nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Einzig das Gameplay war ganz gut gemacht. Na Ja alles Geschmackssache.
Ich jedenfalls kann nicht verstehen warum der Typ so in den Himmel gehoben wird..........


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich versteh echt nicht was diesen Typen zu einer Legende machen soll. Mein erstes Spiel von ihm war MGS V PP.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls kann nicht verstehen warum der Typ so in den Himmel gehoben wird..........


Spiel die komplette MGS Legacy Collection auf PS3, DANN wirst du verstehen.


----------



## solidus246 (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Kann ja nur besser werden als das mieseste Spiel 2015 MGS V.
> Ich versteh echt nicht was diesen Typen zu einer Legende machen soll. Mein erstes Spiel von ihm war MGS V PP.
> Das war zugleich mein größter Fehlkauf 2015. Die feindlichen Basen mit nem Levelbaukasten zusammengesetzt. Immer die gleichen Elemente nur schnell unterschiedlich angeordnet. Die Missionen waren immer das Gleiche. Story hat mich auch nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Einzig das Gameplay war ganz gut gemacht. Na Ja alles Geschmackssache.
> Ich jedenfalls kann nicht verstehen warum der Typ so in den Himmel gehoben wird..........



Ganz einfach. Kojima hat es bestens verstanden geschichtliche Fakten mit seiner eigenen Geschichte zu verbinden und ein unheimlich atmosphärisches Spiel zu schaffen. Ich bin auch ein jahrelanger MGS Fan und wurde leider auch nicht mit dem 5en Teil warm. Zum Glück gibt es noch die Teile für die Playstation 1,2 und 3


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spiel die komplette MGS Legacy Collection auf PS3, DANN wirst du verstehen.


Da Ich mir nie eine Konsole kaufen würde fällt das leider flach. 
Mag schon sein das die Vorgänger gut waren was Ich nicht abstreite da Ich sie nicht kenne. (Reiner Pc Spieler)


----------



## solidus246 (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Da Ich mir nie eine Konsole kaufen würde fällt das leider flach.
> Mag schon sein das die Vorgänger gut waren was Ich nicht abstreite da Ich sie nicht kenne. (Reiner Pc Spieler)



An und Verkauf  Im Ernst. Spiele die Spiele !


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Dezember 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> An und Verkauf  Im Ernst. Spiele die Spiele !


Wenn die mal auf Pc rauskommen würden gerne. Ich hab da ne große Abneigung gegenüber Konsolen und würde mir wegen nem Spiel nicht extra ein neues Gerät kaufen gehen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> extra ein neues Gerät kaufen gehen.



dann kauf dir halt ein gebrauchtes.


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann kauf dir halt ein gebrauchtes.


Lieber rüste Ich mit meinem Geld meinen Pc weiter auf bevor Ich mir veraltete Technologie kaufen gehe.


----------



## solidus246 (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Lieber rüste Ich mit meinem Geld meinen Pc weiter auf bevor Ich mir veraltete Technologie kaufen gehe.



Komm schon, 30 Ero für ne PS2


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Dezember 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Komm schon, 30 Ero für ne PS2


Niiiiiemals. Das hat noch keiner geschafft das Ich mir ne Rotz Konsole ins Haus stelle. Und das werdet Ihr auch nicht schaffen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Niiiiiemals. Das hat noch keiner geschafft das Ich mir ne Rotz Konsole ins Haus stelle. Und das werdet Ihr auch nicht schaffen.



Kauf Dir Metal Gear für NES und zock es dann auf dem PC per Emulator, ist nach meiner Meinung eh der mit Abstand beste Teil. Besonders mit Phantom Pain bin ich überhaupt nicht warm geworden.


----------



## Odin333 (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Lieber rüste Ich mit meinem Geld meinen Pc weiter auf bevor Ich mir veraltete Technologie kaufen gehe.


  Dann musst du aber ordentlich Geld für Hard- und Software in die Hand nehmen, wenn du PS4-Exklusivtitel auf dem PC spielen willst. Keine Ahnung was Leute kosten, die den Kopierschutz umgehen und einen Emulator Programmieren können, aber ich vermute, dass du mit den 350€ für eine PS4 besser davon kommst.


----------



## DerGepard (16. Dezember 2015)

Ein Exklusiv-Titel von Hideo ohne Konamibremse. Ein Grund sich evtl. die Anschaffung einer PS4 zu leisten. Wenn das Spiel überzeugt und die Konsole weiterhin im Preis nach unten Rutscht evtl. gar nciht mal so verkehrt.

Nur der PS4 Controller sagt mir keineswegs zu, da ist mir der Xbox Pendant Sympatischer....


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## restX3 (16. Dezember 2015)

Lol, nice gif pic.


----------



## WeeFilly (16. Dezember 2015)

Exklusiv für PS4? Na toll. (Und dann die News in der PC-Rubrik!)


----------



## Theojin (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann mich noch dunkel an Metal Gear Solid auf meiner PlayStation 1 erinnern. War ein geiles Spiel. Nun habe ich mir deswegen mal PP und das komische Sequel davor, was es fürn paar Kröten überall gab gegönnt. Aber so richtig warm geworden bin ich damit nicht. Das Spiel kam mir irgendwie vor, als wußte es nicht, was es nun eigentlich werden sollte. Da hätte mir eine starre Geschichte irgendwie besser gefallen als dieser PseudoOpenWorld mit Basenbaukram.

Ich kenne die ganzen Zwischenteile von MGS nicht, und werde sie vermutlich auch nicht mehr kennenlernen, weil ich nicht im Traum daran denken würde, mir wegen irgendwelcher Exklusivtitel ne Konsole zu kaufen. Aber PP war auch für mich nicht wirklich der Burner, und ich habe es schon 3 Wochen nach Release "in die Ecke gestellt".


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Dezember 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber ordentlich Geld für Hard- und Software in die Hand nehmen, wenn du PS4-Exklusivtitel auf dem PC spielen willst. Keine Ahnung was Leute kosten, die den Kopierschutz umgehen und einen Emulator Programmieren können, aber ich vermute, dass du mit den 350€ für eine PS4 besser davon kommst.


ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das mich die PS4 Exklusivtitel auch nur ansatzweise interessieren.


----------



## billy336 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hideo Kojima gründet eigenes Studio -
Ich so:  "FUCK YEAH!!!" 

erstes Spiel ist PS4-exklusiv - 
Ich: "FUCK YOU!!!!" xD


----------



## TheRealBlade (16. Dezember 2015)

laut update kommts später trotzdem für den PC also nur halb exklusiv wie das neue TombRaider. Ich freu mich


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. Dezember 2015)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> laut update kommts später trotzdem für den PC also nur halb exklusiv wie das neue TombRaider. Ich freu mich



Ja, ich muss zurückrudern. Also kommt es auch in richtig schick und mit 60fps ohne drops


----------



## Odin333 (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das mich die PS4 Exklusivtitel auch nur ansatzweise interessieren.


Was machst du dann hier im threat? Trollen?


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Dezember 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was machst du dann hier im threat? Trollen?


Ich bin hier im Thread und auf dieser Seite unterwegs weil sie *PC *Games heißt und Ich ein *PC *Spieler bin. 
Btw. wird Kojimas neues Spiel ebenfalls für *PC *erscheinen siehe hier:
Hideo Kojima - Trotz Sony-Partnerschaft: Neues Kojima-Spiel auch für PC - GameStar
Merkste selber jetzt oder ? 
Und es heißt Thread nicht "threat" , du solltest nicht so oft den Englisch Unterricht schwänzen.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (16. Dezember 2015)

Erst dacht ich nur: 
Nunja zwar ne gute Nachricht für alle Kojima und PS4 Fans, aber mir als PCler bringts leider nichts.
Und nun doch auch für PC, sehr gute Entscheidung. Lang lebe Kojima.


----------



## spywalker (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth  hast du irgendwie Geltungsdrang ?? also es juckt hier denke ich recht wenige ob du PC Gamer bist. Mal ein bisschen die Nase aus dem Himmel holen, unsympathischer Typ.... Er hat doch recht, ganze zeit versuchen gegen die Konsolen zu trollen. Hast sicher nicht viel im leben zutun , außer im Forum auf dicke buxe zu machen. ​


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wenn die mal auf Pc rauskommen würden gerne.



Hust und nochmal Hust

oah diese Erkältung, schlimm


----------



## WeeFilly (16. Dezember 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was machst du dann hier im threat? Trollen?



Errm. Ich sage mal so: Seine Posts waren deutlich themenrelevanter als Deiner hier...

Und wie ich schon zuvor sagte, erschien diese "News" auch in der PC-Rubrik, also warum sollte man als PC-Spieler nicht sagen dürfen, dass es einen nicht interessiert? (Jetzt ist die Diskussion ja eh irrelevant geworden.  )


----------



## MichaelBonke (16. Dezember 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon zuvor sagte, erschien diese "News" auch in der PC-Rubrik, also warum sollte man als PC-Spieler nicht sagen dürfen, dass es einen nicht interessiert? (Jetzt ist die Diskussion ja eh irrelevant geworden.  )



Weshalb sollte es einen PC-Gamer nicht interessieren, dass Kojima jetzt (endlich) weg von Konami ist und sein eigenes Studio gegründet hat?


----------



## golani79 (16. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich versteh echt nicht was diesen Typen zu einer Legende machen soll.



Kein Wunder, wenn du gefühlt 90% seiner Titel nicht gespielt hast - aber Hauptsache, groß mitreden ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön, dass das neue Spiel auch für den PC kommt


----------



## Homerous (16. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dass das neue Spiel auch für den PC kommt



Und ich wollt noch schadenfroh "Take that, PC!" schreien, aber das hat sich erledigt. Aber freuen auf das Spiel tu ich mich trotzdem.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Dezember 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Und ich wollt noch schadenfroh "Take that, PC!" schreien, aber das hat sich erledigt. Aber freuen auf das Spiel tu ich mich trotzdem.



Warum so gehässig? Ich glaube jeder der sich in dieser Branche ein wenig auskennt, sollte eher die Meinung vertreten dass jeder Gamer in den Genuss seiner Spiele kommen sollte.


----------



## Homerous (17. Dezember 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Warum so gehässig? Ich glaube jeder der sich in dieser Branche ein wenig auskennt, sollte eher die Meinung vertreten dass jeder Gamer in den Genuss seiner Spiele kommen sollte.



Weil...Baum!


----------



## Orzhov (17. Dezember 2015)

Dann bleibt einem doch nichts anderes übrig als dem Kojima einfach mal die Daumen zu drücken.

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit einem Special zum Thema wieso Leute grundlos meckern über Spiele die sie eh nicht interessieren?


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dann bleibt einem doch nichts anderes übrig als dem Kojima einfach mal die Daumen zu drücken.
> 
> Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit einem Special zum Thema wieso Leute grundlos meckern über Spiele die sie eh nicht interessieren?



Nee, so ein Special wäre Scheisse. Nicht dass es mich interessieren würde ich lese ja sowieso keine Specials.


----------



## AC3 (17. Dezember 2015)

> Das ist natürlich schade für die Xboxler, Nintendo Fans und Pc Spieler, dass Sony da wieder auf Einkaufstour war.



warum? sony bringt in letzter zeit sehr viele spiele bei steam raus.
und es gibt auch immer mehr spiele die exklusiv für pc und ps4 erscheinen.

in der letzten zeit zum beispiel
dragon quest heroes
street fighter
final fantasy



> Exklusiv für PS4?



steht wo?
metal gear ist u.a. ein nvidia subventioniertes spiel. das nächste kommt garantiert für den pc. genauso wie ground und V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

